# 1950's Pin Up Shoot



## ChadHillPhoto

Hey All,

Here are a few images from a shoot I did last Sunday with a model from Otto models and a 1955 Chevrolet 210. I posted a few more over at my blog as well. Thanks for looking!
Anyone else ever done a pin up shoot?


----------



## Derrel

Top photo is awesome! I like the model's eye contact + the coordination of the outfit with the car.


----------



## Trever1t

legs...and car. Nice job!


----------



## RockstarPhotography

love the headlights!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## altitude604

awesome shot on #1 and #3!


----------



## ChadHillPhoto

Hey Thanks everyone!

Anyone else here done a pin up style shoot? 
I'd love to see your take on it!


----------



## Nubbs

I would love to learn how to do it.  I think Pin Ups are classy and sexy at the same time.


----------



## mwcfarms

I got all excited when I saw this and wasn't let down at all. Thanks for sharing. Great images. Simple and clean. Love it.


----------



## reedshots

very nice - love #1 & 3


----------



## ChadHillPhoto

Here is another image from the shoot that I liked...Votes for which image makes my website?
I'd love your feedback. Thanks!


----------



## ghache

1 and 2 are my fav, well done,


----------



## cnutco

Not sure which one to pick.  Love them!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## unnecessary

THIS!.... THIS is nice@


----------



## rehab

#2 is my favorite


----------



## bigboi3

Great Pin Up shots!  1st one of course is the best for me.


----------



## GeraShapiro

really good....the 1st is top!


----------



## Wario

Great lighting on the car! The one you just added, #4, I's my fav actually.


----------



## Corvphotography

the 1st one if my fav.


----------



## GreatOaksPhoto

Love them all, but have to go with 1 as my favorite.


----------



## cgipson1

Very nice work! I would probably go with #1 (consensus on that, right! lol!) for a primary shot... although they are all nice! I love her expression in the last one you posted, but it just isn't quite up to #1..


----------



## Scuba

I like #2 for the site.  Very nice shots.  Beautiful model.  The last image #4, the chrome in the bottom left of the frame grabbs my attention though, mabe consider a crop.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Awesome.. #2 and the last one you posted are my fav.


----------



## Robin Usagani

NIce... someone brought it up from the dead.


----------



## manaheim

Very nice.  I like the second shot of the leggy blue girl better, personally, but I think the first one is better as a pin-up, and therefore maybe better for the site.


----------



## sleepwalker

i like the 1st one the best


----------



## killbill

Can never go wrong with two hotrod's ; )


----------



## daarksun

Great images. love the colors.  Can't go wrong with that combo.. girls and cars... oh yeah.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

wow, beautiful shots


----------



## imagemaker46

First one is a beautiful image.


----------



## kevinkt

ChadHillPhoto said:


> Here is another image from the shoot that I liked...Votes for which image makes my website?
> I'd love your feedback. Thanks!



Chad, I think this one is your best shot. Cheers!


----------

